# Cheese in Venison Sticks



## xjcamaro (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey guys, been a while since ive been on here.

Im going to be making my first batch of venison sticks and i have some of the small cubed high temp cheese. So my question is, since my mix is for 10 lbs of meat (8lbs venison 2 lbs pork fat) Do i take into consideration 1lb of cheese into that 10 lbs or does the amount of cheese not matter? Or do i mix it in after i have mixed my meat and mix together. Im using the Con Yeager snack stick mix.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2020)

Normally I would not include the Cheese in the calculation, since the cheese is what you're planning to add to the calculated Meat Mixture.
However I don't think it really matters. If you love cheese, go with a little more.

BTW: Good to see you Jason----Any Western PA Rabbits lately?!?!

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks Bear, we unfortunately have been on a rabbit drought. My hunting partner hat neck and back surgery so he has been very limited on hunting, and i worked with my son for squirrels and doves in the fall and ive been chasing deer with the muzzle loader here this month. Hopefully getting back at some rabbits for the last month or so of late season small game.

So your saying go ahead with my 10 lbs of meat and mix and add whatever cheese i want on top of it?


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh, and im getting ready tonight a pork belly for a bacon smoke next week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2020)

xjcamaro said:


> Thanks Bear, we unfortunately have been on a rabbit drought. My hunting partner hat neck and back surgery so he has been very limited on hunting, and i worked with my son for squirrels and doves in the fall and ive been chasing deer with the muzzle loader here this month. Hopefully getting back at some rabbits for the last month or so of late season small game.
> 
> So your saying go ahead with my 10 lbs of meat and mix and add whatever cheese i want on top of it?




Well, maybe not all you want, but anywhere between the amount you would add to 9 pounds of meat & the amount you would add to 10 pound of meat should be fine.

Bear


----------



## creek bottom (Jan 21, 2020)

We add cheese to our deer bologna (we use Con Yeager PA Deer Bologna mix). We just add it on top of the 25# of meat...


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## oberst (Jan 21, 2020)

I add one pound to every 5 pounds.  Here’s a summer sausage view of that mix.


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 29, 2020)

I add 1/2lb cheese to 5lb of venison/bacon sticks for a finished total weight of roughly 5.5lbs (slightly over due to seasonings, cure, &water but you get the idea) and I’ve been happy with it. For summer sausage I’ll probably do 1lb cheese per 5lbs of meat because I think it looks better.

Edit to add a photo of my last sticks that were 80/20 beef but I did it the same as the venison ones per cheese:


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 30, 2020)

JBPilot said:


> I add 1/2lb cheese to 5lb of venison/bacon sticks for a finished total weight of roughly 5.5lbs (slightly over due to seasonings, cure, &water but you get the idea) and I’ve been happy with it. For summer sausage I’ll probably do 1lb cheese per 5lbs of meat because I think it looks better.
> 
> Edit to add a photo of my last sticks that were 80/20 beef but I did it the same as the venison ones per cheese:
> 
> View attachment 430383



Thanks!


----------



## hondabbq (Jan 30, 2020)

Save money on pricey hi temp cheese and use old cheese.


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 30, 2020)

No problem, post up some pictures of your sticks when they’re done!


----------

